# Über HomeServer & Domain möglich?



## aargau (25. Januar 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,
Ich habe eine Domain, nun möchte ich gerne zuhause auf dem Homeserver Daten ablegen.Nun habe ich es zwar geschaft ein Subdomain direkt auf mein Homeserver zu leiten. Nun wollte ich aber Fragen ob es mithilfe fon Software möglich ist zu sagen das "linux.domain.ch" auf mein Server "212.xx.xxx.xx" weiterlterleitet und auf dem Server in den Ordner Linux geht. Ich möchte nicht die seite einfach Forwarden, allso so das per Rechtsklick dann die IP steht sondern möchte das auch bei Fehlern steht "Apache/2.xx linux.domain.ch at Port 80 
Hoffe ihr wisst was ich meine und könnt mir helfen


----------



## fastfred (12. Februar 2007)

Hi,

kannst du bei deinem Webhoster/Provider, wo du die Domain hast nicht einstellen, dass er die Subdomain nicht einfach nur weiterleiten, sondern als Hostheader nehmen soll? 

Eine alternative Idee, die mir gerade so im Sinn schwebt, wäre DynDNS. Ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob es dir was sagt? Du hast dann halt eine Domain (z.b. linux.dyndns.org), die automatisch mit deiner IP upgedated wird. Das übernimmt entweder eine Software oder der Router. 
ggf. könnte man die Domain(linux.domain.ch) darauf weiterleiten. Der Apache reagiert dann auf jedenfall auf die DynDNS Domain.

Du kannst natürlich auch "mogeln" und in Apache als Standard Hostheader die Domain (linux.domain.ch) angeben. Die wird aber dann auch immer angezeigt.

Gruß
Fast Fred


----------

